# Can we talk about butter again?



## buckrun

Those of you that make goat butter- please share your uses for the skimmed milk.
I have not been happy with any of the products and the chickens can only drink so much!
Need some ideas!
Lee


----------



## hsmomof4

Well, I haven't had luck at making butter yet (tried once, have been busy since then) but I drank the milk myself and liked it very much. Probably better for me anyway, since I tend to have cholesterol issues.


----------



## Sondra

I don't have a separator so just skimming off the cream leaves pleanty there for drinking or what ever. 
I would think you can make any skim milk cheeses tho or use in cooking of anything


----------



## Sondra

I would also pasturize it and use in feeding kids just mix in some whole milk with it.


----------



## jillig

I've seen a couple recipes, I think monterey jack was one, and it called for skim milk...I used whole milk though.


----------



## Leo

parm, swiss cheese, yogurt(I cook with yogurt alot, so it goes pretty fast with that), feta, buttermilk, I'll try a new recipe with it, so if I screw up I don't feel as bad say for example if I mess up a double cream gouda , or I'll make some mother cultures . Smoothies are good use as well. 
Megan


----------



## homeacremom

Cottage cheese is another that is fairly decent made with skim milk. Maybe mix 1/2 with whole milk. 

Also, if you clabber it before serving to the chickens they can get more of it down.


----------



## jillig

judith, you clabber the skim milk, then give to chickens? How do you present it to them to drink? Just in a normal waterer?
Thanks.


----------



## buckrun

Thanks for all those ideas. We use big enameled dish pans to feed milk to our chickens. 

Megan when you do your Swiss do you ever have problems with it being sorta rubbery?
I think most Emmenthal is made with skim milk and I like it but when I tried to make some it did not have a good mouth feel or texture. I was wondering if Swiss types do not work as well in smaller batches since some of them are traditionally hundred pound wheels and such. I love extra aged cheeses and get depressed when I wait months and it is chicken food!!! 
Lee


----------



## homeacremom

I pour the clabber into an open pan. Sometimes, if it is a thick clabber, I can drain the whey off leaving mostly curd. In an case they seem to be able to "eat" clabber as opposed to "drinking" milk. I've been so happy with how little grain it takes along with the clabber to keep them fat and sassy. Good thick shells too.


----------

